# kahit sino



## AskLang

Hi all,

I have once asked this question in the English forum but had difficulty expressing the 
phrase in question in English. So now I am not sure if I got the translation I was looking for. 

Here goes:

Madali bang i-isntall iyang CIS? Kaya ba iyang i-install ng *kahit sino*? 
(meaning even without the help of any training)

I am almost tempted at inventing it a word - 
Can *anyjustwho *install that component?

Hope you could give advice and suggestions.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## jhia

ei, (^_^)

Madali bang i-install iyang CIS? Kaya ba iyang i-install ng *kahit sino*? 

my suggestion is:

is that CIS easy to install? can that be installed by just anyone?


or 

can that be done by just anybody?

hope that helps


----------



## niernier

AskLang said:


> Madali bang i-isntall iyang CIS? Kaya ba iyang i-install ng *kahit sino*?
> (meaning even without the help of any training)
> 
> My try:
> Can *anyjustwho *install that component?


My try:
Can *just anyone* install that component?

Kahit sino refers to 'anyone and everyone'. I don't think there is a possible routine translation for the phrase, so always watch out for the context.


----------



## jhia

ei, niernier

to my understanding
anyone = kahit sino
everyone = lahat

i'm sorry but i don't get what you mean by *Kahit sino refers to 'anyone and everyone' . *could you please enlighten me? thanks much! (^_^)


----------



## DotterKat

My suggestion:

Is that CIS easy to install? Is it simple enough to be installed by anyone?


----------



## niernier

jhia said:


> ei, niernier
> 
> to my understanding
> anyone = kahit sino
> everyone = lahat
> 
> i'm sorry but i don't get what you mean by *Kahit sino refers to 'anyone and everyone' . *could you please enlighten me? thanks much! (^_^)




*Kahit sino* ay may karapatang mabuhay.
*Everyone *has the right to live.
I don't think anyone can be used here. Try searching 'anyone has the right to live' and google will give you 'everyone'.


*Kahit sino *ka pa, wala kang karapatan para pagsabihan ako.
*Whoever* you may be, ...
In this example, 'anyone' nor 'everyone' can neither be used. It should be 'whoever' right? So like what I said, the context is important.


----------



## jhia

maraming salamat, niernier (^_^)


----------

